# Wax-it: Audi RS2 Instrument Cluster



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm working on replacing all the lights and replacing some other electronic parts in my RS2. Meanwhile the instrument cluster was removed from the dashboard to replace and solder some lights there. Of course I wouldn't be a detailer if I didn't attack the parts with our detailing experience.

After removing every single part I started with removing all the dust build up. This was done using various brushes, the smaller the better. Then everything was degreased using a soft IPA mixture and Blackfire Interior Cleaner. To make sure there's no dust left everything was blown out using pressured air.

Time to do some polishing! Keep in mind the plastic is very soft and can easily crack. This is important for the choice in polish and machine! A D/A will shake and vibrate too much and could possibly shatter the screen.
I started working with the Makita rotary combined with a green Gloss-it pad and Menzerna PF2500. This left some buffer trails and hazing, showing me that I was right about the very soft plastic.
Followed using a blue Gloss-it pad combined with Menzerna FF3000 on the rotary. Working it in on speed 2,5 and gradually lowering this to finish very slow (speed 1) in speed and movement, lifting the machine from the plastic made sure we achieved a nice result.

The final part was some further cleaning and protection. I chose Swissvax Cleaner Fluid to be make sure I removed every singly polish residu and to prepare to surface for protection. 
I went a bit over the top and used Swissvax Zuffenhausen because the guys from Porsche were involved for a small part. 

Thanks for reading, and yes there will be more RS2 parts being detailed. I just need to find the time! 

*Pictures* (click)


























Firs step in polishing, you can see the buffertrails.










Totally finished...


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Sweet, as a fellow RS2 owner I'd be interested in your upcoming posts also! :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

You can follow updates and such on the s2forum: http://www.s2forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37112


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh it's you  I hadn't seen that post on S2forum as yet, but I recognise the car. lol :thumb:


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

wow:thumb:


----------

